# 2007 Ends



## jblanford (Jan 1, 2008)

Here's how my 2007 ended. 2008 looks great already I have a lot in sheath, spike and bud, have a look.
L to R P. Baby Face 5 flowers, P. Chuck's Surprise, P. Leeanum, P. Luther Pass, P. Volacno 6 flowers.
back row P. Fair Helen, P. fairrieanum, P. Dollcevita 2 flowers. HAPPY NEW YEAR to everyone. Jim.
http://img201.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1392cm1.jpg


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 1, 2008)

That's quite a happy basket, Jim!

Happy New Year to you, also.


----------



## jblanford (Jan 1, 2008)

Sorry about the large photo I posted the wrong one. Jim.


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 2, 2008)

Impressive display, Happy new year! Jean


----------



## Grandma M (Jan 4, 2008)

Jim. That is a basket full of beauty to end 2007 with. You have pictured orchids in that basket before and this one is also very unique and beautiful. That must be a long basket.


----------



## Heather (Jan 4, 2008)

That's a wonderful display! Happy 2008!


----------

